# Ετυμολογία της λέξης «μαραγκός»



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 1, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Προσπαθώ να ανακαλύψω την ετυμολογία της λέξης «μαραγκός», αλλά μέχρι τώρα χωρίς οποιαδήποτε επιτυχία.

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;

Με χαιρετισμούς,

Σάιμον

Υ.Γ. Με την ευκαιρία, χρησιμοποιείται η ίδια λέξη εδώ (marangoz).


----------



## Aeriko (Feb 1, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, προέρχεται από τη μεσαιωνική βενετική λέξη marangon, η οποία προέκυψε από τη μεσαιωνική λατινική λέξη marangonus, που προήλθε με τη σειρά της από το λατινικό ρήμα mergo = βυθίζω - εμπήζω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a page from a book that you'll find fascinating:
http://books.google.com/books?id=iKwngsVsgJsC&pg=PA37


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2009)

Aeriko said:


> Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, προέρχεται από τη μεσαιωνική βενετική λέξη marangon...


Απ' όσο ξέρω, οι Βενετοί ακόμα έτσι ονομάζουν το μαραγκό, και όχι με το ιταλικό falegname.


----------

